# North Starr tree Cat Stands



## DartonHunter101 (Aug 30, 2006)

Well many of you know I have endorsed North Starr tree stands this year. Mainly because they pack well, light, and adjust while up in the tree.
I bought two Tree Cat stands this year. I had been climbing in one, no problems. However I got the other out Sat to climb in it and the v bar in back collasped (see pics) after only going 6 feet up. North starr hardly answers their phones (bad sign). So I sent an email with pics for a replacement part. No Answer for a days. Finally called and left a stern message. Got an email saying I could call and the president would talk to me. I did. He said there is "no way in **** I could have bent that piece without jumping up and down" because they had been tested up to 600lbs (rated for 300lbs).I was shock he reacted like that, I expected an apology. I told him I was disabled, and can barely walk on level ground much less jump up and down in a stand. He said he didn't believe me. Then he asked how much I weighted, I told him 290. He claimed I overload it with my gear, (even though he just said it was tested to 600lbs). I let him know I was in shorts with no gear just practicing climbing. He was not happy but agreed to send anothor part.
After the poor customer service and my safety concern I would highly advised fellow hunters to be careful if looking at a North starr stand. Just my .02 i wish I had known.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 30, 2006)

very poor customer service if that is the way it went.

A few years ago summit has problems with a weld breaking and they sent EVERYON that asked a new part.  Gorilla just replaced my climbing sticks after one broke.


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Aug 30, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:


> very poor customer service if that is the way it went.
> 
> A few years ago summit has problems with a weld breaking and they sent EVERYON that asked a new part.  Gorilla just replaced my climbing sticks after one broke.



 You definitly don't want to have a company cusing at you and looking for a way out when things go bad.he did agree to finally send the part if I painted. The product has some good features, so go figure?
__________________


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 30, 2006)

DartonHunter101 said:


> The product has some good features, so go figure?
> __________________



except that you have already bought them I would say that it does not have THAT good of features

Good luck with the new parts


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Reply from North Starr President*

I always like for people to hear both sides. Someone emailed him my post, here is his response.

Greg,
North Starr stands behind our products--I answered this man back as fast as I received his e-mail--I saw the photo's and I also know all the testing that has been done on this model--I also know there is NO WAY it was damaged in normal use--what this man neglected to tell the world is he admitted after a lot of discussing that he did climb and use the stand incorrectly--he told me he may have climbed the Tree gripper belt angled down--All climbers weather cable or belt must be used with the cable or belt kept on the same angle as the tube it slides into---if the cable or belt is lower on the back of the tree it places tremendous stress on the frame of the climber---I'm sure this is what he did and I have send him a replacement part--no cost--even thought he used the stand incorrectly--I'm sorry if he didn't like the fact I disagreed with his idea of what went wrong--TMA testing would have showed ANY flaw in this stand and there was none--I hope you realize any product can be damaged if not used correctly! Also I would like to go on record --that any one that has the health problems that he has said he has should not be using a climbing style tree stand--he should be using a ladder stand--I have had two shoulder surgery's and now need knee replacements and I would not use a climber now until my knees are back to 100%--this is my personal feeling and I do not feel this man can safely us any climbing style tree stand.I have hundreds and hundreds of customers that will disagree with his opinion that we do not give good customer service--I know sometimes I am VERY defensive about my products--I give no apology for that--I feel I design and build the BEST stands in the market place--and disagree with any one that does not agree with me!

Sincerely, Bill Goodwin, President North Starr 1-515-439-1313
__________________


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Aug 31, 2006)

*My thoughts on it*

This another example of not stepping to plate and standing behind his product and actions. Firts he did not answer my email or phone calls until I harassed them. I am sure they are now answering their phone because of this publicity.
Second he continued to say I was lieing about jumping up and down in the stand, and then went to accuse me of over-weight usage, my response is the ONLY thing out from the instructions was the belt slips down when you climb. The instructions to say keep the rubber belt at the angle of the support, which is almost impossible, because it is a rubber belt. You take pressure off it and they sag.So if it is that easy for a stand to collaspe due to that, It is a poor poor design. When I told him this, Mr Goodwin never said that is it, He continued say he hears me, but doesn't believe me.

As for as his comments about I should Not use a climber due to my health. As I have stated before I also have two Summits, Goliath & Viper. I use them and never had one problem. He should have said I should not use a poorly designed one that the company will not stand behind!
__________________


----------



## Hogtown (Sep 18, 2006)

NorthStarr most certainly forgot one of the first rules of business: "The customer is always right".  Having said that, I own 3 NorthStarrs and they have given me perfect service. I would buy another in a heartbeat.  I guess what I am saying is the product is excellent in my opinion, but they obviously need to work on their PR techniques.


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Sep 18, 2006)

All products have some problems. The question to ask yourself...If your product has a problem, maybe someone gets hurt, is this the type compnay you want to rely on to make it right. The president did everything possible to not accept any blame, and this was a little issue, how would he reacted if I was in the hospital with a broke back and my famliy was star ving????


----------



## sergio (Feb 6, 2009)

*help me find north starr*



DartonHunter101 said:


> I always like for people to hear both sides. Someone emailed him my post, here is his response.
> 
> Greg,
> North Starr stands behind our products--I answered this man back as fast as I received his e-mail--I saw the photo's and I also know all the testing that has been done on this model--I also know there is NO WAY it was damaged in normal use--what this man neglected to tell the world is he admitted after a lot of discussing that he did climb and use the stand incorrectly--he told me he may have climbed the Tree gripper belt angled down--All climbers weather cable or belt must be used with the cable or belt kept on the same angle as the tube it slides into---if the cable or belt is lower on the back of the tree it places tremendous stress on the frame of the climber---I'm sure this is what he did and I have send him a replacement part--no cost--even thought he used the stand incorrectly--I'm sorry if he didn't like the fact I disagreed with his idea of what went wrong--TMA testing would have showed ANY flaw in this stand and there was none--I hope you realize any product can be damaged if not used correctly! Also I would like to go on record --that any one that has the health problems that he has said he has should not be using a climbing style tree stand--he should be using a ladder stand--I have had two shoulder surgery's and now need knee replacements and I would not use a climber now until my knees are back to 100%--this is my personal feeling and I do not feel this man can safely us any climbing style tree stand.I have hundreds and hundreds of customers that will disagree with his opinion that we do not give good customer service--I know sometimes I am VERY defensive about my products--I give no apology for that--I feel I design and build the BEST stands in the market place--and disagree with any one that does not agree with me!
> ...



Bill Goodwin I got to tell you my friend has one of your north star stands and like it alot . I bin looking to get but can not find it .I hope you did'nt close shop .I think it's a very good designed stand. Can you help me out thank you. Sincerely, sergio


----------

